# Slim's Detailing Summer Open Day



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

*Saturday 7th July, 9am - 2pm!*

Drop in to fill up your detailing stock and browse our shelves full of products from the biggest and best brands around.

We'll also have some of our Master Detailers available to answer your questions, give advice, and demo some tips & tricks of the trade.

We will, of course, be giving out special offers across some of your favourite brands so don't miss our Summer Open Day!

:detailer:

_Parking available on site for customers._


----------

